# New betta girl DT ( i paid $0.00)



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a big fan of DT bettas..but my buddy with the petstore insisted i get into some DT breeding.. and he gave me this beauty  ...i would get a DT male but the most expensive bettas are the DT's and i dont really have alot of space at the moment...i will soon thou..


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

im currently treating her for some internal parasites...since her poop looks quite stringy.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

shes darn perrty.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> shes darn perrty.


 yep she pretty.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i like DTs alot, but they dont have many here.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BTW you breed DT's?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

No, i had 1 DT female, but iv never had DT males.
Also, you dont breed DTXDT. You end up with bad deformities.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i seee...my buddy got alot of really nice males DT's...i guess i will have to breed her with a HM ?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

you would have to ask someone with more experiance, i just know that breeding them is a bad idea.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i see..alot of ppl didn't agree when i spawned a batch of halfsuns....they are about a month old...we'll see how they turn out....i will breed her with a really top HM and see what we get..


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ohhh HalfSuns. iv never actual seen one. lol


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

it can be a disaster making halfsuns if u dont have goood quality pairs....hopefully i get a good batch  mom is CT and Dad HM both red


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

They sound adorable!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i will post pics of them and my baby CT's for you too see ...btw u got msn or yahoo..it'd be easy for me to send u pics of my fishes


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

MSN
want me to PM you my email?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

sure


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I was reading a post OFL posted a while back. She was telling someone that the deformity rate with DTxDT was no higher than the usual amount. From her experience with it. Not sure if that helps though.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I bred my DT girl once to a ct lol got some amazing finage with the fry but they lost control of their swim bladders and couldnt get off the ground... lost the entire spawn. and yeah DT X DT is bad usually they do a DT with a HM then take the offspring and breed it back to the DT parent.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i got a HM ready for her...but she is not ready as yet...still treating her.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well leme know when you do I might want to steal a baby I have always wanted a DT male and another female


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

lol you will definitely see my spawn log if i breed her when she is ready.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg i never seen a DBT female in real life but she is gorgeous I would to have one though i only have a DBT male "lunar".


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she's adorable!  i have two DT gals myself, and i must say, they're my favorites. x: dont' tell Chappy and Lulu i said that. >w<


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea i hope i get some pretty DT when i breed her with the HM..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if the male isn't a DT, you MIGHT get about half DTs. the rest may be DT genos, which means they'll have the gene to produce DTs, but won't be DTs themselves.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> if the male isn't a DT, you MIGHT get about half DTs. the rest may be DT genos, which means they'll have the gene to produce DTs, but won't be DTs themselves.


As long as i get some pretty ones


----------

